# Spots 3 shoalies 1



## fish hawk (May 18, 2014)

I was finally able to get to the creek Friday afternoon for a couple hours.I knew it was gonna be high,muddy and tough,but  what the heck,beats sitting around the house.
Score was one shoalie and three spots,with the  one spot being a really nice fish for the creek at 18 in,pulled like a freight train that I thought was a much larger fish.Numerous bites with two that shook the hook.


----------



## lonesome dove (May 18, 2014)

great trip.


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## T-N-T (May 18, 2014)

Beats sitting at home for sure!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## John I. Shore (May 18, 2014)

Too Kool!  

John I.


----------



## steelshotslayer (May 18, 2014)

Not bad at all.  I wanted to do a float yesterday, but with the river high and muddy I just opted for a little flat headed fishing late last night.  Managed 3 and a couple channels.


----------



## fish hawk (May 18, 2014)

Thanks guys....Putting things in perspective, a pic at low water levels and one from yesterday.


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2014)

That's exactly why I like to fish the river year round at different water levels.  You can learn so much about a place at low water even if the fishing is tough.

Did I mention I love low water levels?


----------



## steelshotslayer (May 19, 2014)

Randy said:


> That's exactly why I like to fish the river year round at different water levels.  You can learn so much about a place at low water even if the fishing is tough.
> 
> Did I mention I love low water levels?



Best thing you have ever said.   I absolutely love low water.  So what if I got to walk a little.


----------



## DSGB (May 19, 2014)

Looks like fun! Those spots can hold their own. 

Now that I have a kayak, I'm hoping to catch my first shoalie - if I can find the time to fish.


----------



## FERAL ONE (May 20, 2014)

DSGB, you are more than welcome to come with my son and I any time you can, we are just across the river from ya.


----------



## fish hawk (May 20, 2014)

Randy said:


> That's exactly why I like to fish the river year round at different water levels.  You can learn so much about a place at low water even if the fishing is tough.
> 
> Did I mention I love low water levels?





steelshotslayer said:


> Best thing you have ever said.   I absolutely love low water.  So what if I got to walk a little.


Yep.....Good ole low water conditions.....It's a love hate relationship
Wading the river catching shoalies when it's 100*outside is the only way to do it.......Steelshot,my son and I are gonna try to fish one of yalls tournaments real soon.



DSGB said:


> Looks like fun! Those spots can hold their own.
> 
> Now that I have a kayak, I'm hoping to catch my first shoalie - if I can find the time to fish.



You'll be hooked then!!!Them crazy river spots pull really good because there tail is so disproportionately large compared to there body.


----------



## steelshotslayer (May 20, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Yep.....Good ole low water conditions.....It's a love hate relationship
> Wading the river catching shoalies when it's 100*outside is the only way to do it.......Steelshot,my son and I are gonna try to fish one of yalls tournaments real soon.
> 
> 
> ...




We don't have to wait until the next tournament just text me as soon as the river clears up we will all load up and go.... Though make sure its atleast 2 weeks out stepped on a piece of metal yesterday evening so trip to the ER it was 6 stitches later  I can't wade for 2 weeks.


----------



## fish hawk (May 21, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> We don't have to wait until the next tournament just text me as soon as the river clears up we will all load up and go.... Though make sure its atleast 2 weeks out* stepped on a piece of metal yesterday evening so trip to the ER it was 6 stitches later  I can't wade for 2 weeks*.



That sux!!!Heal up and we'll go get em.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 7, 2014)

Pulled of another trifecta today.Spot,shoalie and a largemouth.I normally accomplish it two to three times a year but this is the first one this year.Started off with a 6 in junebug lizard and didn't get a bite in the usual places so I switched to a 3 1/2 in. Junebug tube and they started killing it. I guess they wanted the smaller bait today.Caught 10 more that was a mix of small spots and shoalies.


----------



## Mike81 (Jun 8, 2014)

Awesome job man.  That first fish has some big bug eyes.  Gonna have to make that trip soon.  You tried out your new paddle???


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 8, 2014)

Mike81 said:


> Awesome job man. * That first fish has some big bug eyes.*  Gonna have to make that trip soon.  You tried out your new paddle???



I set the hook so hard it popped his eyeballs out the socket........
Hurry down the shoalies are waiting.


----------



## Mike81 (Jun 8, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> I set the hook so hard it popped his eyeballs out the socket........
> Hurry down the shoalies are waiting.



I will, thinking about coming down in July or August for acouple.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice! Same stretch of water?


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 10, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Nice! Same stretch of water?



Same creek....Different lo cal.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 3, 2014)

I fished for shoalies yesterday and had an awesome time.I took the 4wt. flyrod because I wanted some relaxation and nothing relaxes me more than fly fishing.It was a killer day,I saw a pair of coons,a river otter,flock of wood ducks,snakes and tons of turtles and for once I didn't catch the first spotted bass.
When it's getting close to 100* on the thermometer kayaking and wading a river or creek is the only way to go!!! 
I'm hittin the Hooch very early in the morning and fish until around lunch....Suppose to be 68* in the A.M.  ,we'll see what happens.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 5, 2014)

I made it to the river early Sat. morning.It was ok but they only generated for 2 hours,once the generators stop turning the fish stop biting. Caught a couple small largemouth and a few small spotted bass,one of the spots was a decent fish though........So I hit the creek today and thats where things turned around.I spent 6 hours on the creek today and had a blast.Caught a really nice spot that pulled like a freight train.
the blade on my paddle is 18 in. for reference.
The first two pics are of the spot I caught on the river,the skinny one and the last ones are of the spot I caught today on the creek, which is a good one for the creek .


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 5, 2014)

I pulled off another creek slam today catching largemouth,spots and shoalies.I don't know how many shoalies I caught today as I lost count,nothing big all cookie cutter 12 inchers and one that looks like it swallowed a golf ball,but I did loose a nice one at the boat that probably would have went 2 lbs.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jul 6, 2014)

Not a bad day at all.  I spent yesterday recovering from the week long "vacation" with the family in florida. (I need a vacation now) Whenever you wanna hit the river let me know


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 7, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> Not a bad day at all.  I spent yesterday recovering from the week long "vacation" with the family in florida. (I need a vacation now) Whenever you wanna hit the river let me know



I'm ready to hit the river again!!!
My son and a friend of his done a creek float Sat afternoon and started about 2 hours too late,they didn't get off the creek until 10:30 at night,they didn't have a flashlight either


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jul 7, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> I'm ready to hit the river again!!!
> My son and a friend of his done a creek float Sat afternoon and started about 2 hours too late,they didn't get off the creek until 10:30 at night,they didn't have a flashlight either



I have been there before..... (alcohol was involved get off me)


----------



## DSGB (Jul 7, 2014)

Nice fish! That shoalie's been eating good! I haven't been out in a couple weeks, so I'm itching to go.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 7, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Nice fish! That shoalie's been eating good! I haven't been out in a couple weeks, so I'm itching to go.


The bass are gorging themselves on crawfish.


----------

